# Clone started wilting instantly:(



## Ashatigerlily (Apr 24, 2021)

HELP! First time DWC grower! Just transplanted clones into coco grow median 3 days ago. pH is at 6.0 and temp is at roughly 68-69 degrees with ppm at 1.0.... (hopefully that’s not too much)
Water level is about 1 inch from bottom of basket.
I think it’s either over or under watered/not enough oxygen but I can’t distinguish between the 2. What do y’all think? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Are you saying that is an unrooted clone?  If so I can't help.  I use rock wool or rapid rooters in a dome with a heat mat.  I keep the roots at 78f.  Using clone x and tap water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 24, 2021)

Does the Hydro container (where basket is in) have a bubbler or water spray to keep the stem moist? if not you killed it most likely.


----------



## Ashatigerlily (Apr 24, 2021)

putembk said:


> Are you saying that is an unrooted clone?  If so I can't help.  I use rock wool or rapid rooters in a dome with a heat mat.  I keep the roots at 78f.  Using clone x and tap water.



no not unrooted. Transplanting clone may not have been the right phrasing. It’s in the rock wool cube still. 
thanks!


----------



## Ashatigerlily (Apr 24, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does the Hydro container (where basket is in) have a bubbler or water spray to keep the stem moist? if not you killed it most likely.


It does have a air stone in the buckets. The other 3 plants I have are doing fine. . .


----------



## pute (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks like transplant shock then.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Apr 24, 2021)

I would try misting it with a sprayer and water periodically.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Its not getting enough water like that. You need roots before putting into those. That stem has to get plenty water for it to root.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 25, 2021)

Here's mine, Clonex potting soil water and only blue light @ 18 hours a day and this is at day 4. Only wilted on the day I cut them.


----------

